# Which potato?



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2005)

_ made some potato salad today and for the first time used a potato other than russets. I tried some Russian fingerling potatoes. I've always used russests as I don't care for the earthy taste most waxy potatoes have. I suppose it could be from cold storage, BUT!!!  So, Which potato do you use for your potato salad._
_These fingerlings are a beautiful yellow inside and have a sweet taste. Not overly sweet, but just nice and even a creamy sweet. Has anyone tried them?  For the first time in a long time, I'm happy with the way the salad turned out and will hunt these little critters up again. _
_kadesma_


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 20, 2005)

I usually just use russets. No reason, just used to getting them.
I've not looked for the fingerling, and I wouldn't be surprised if this store doesn't have them, but, I will definately look Friday. Thanks Kadesma!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2005)

Welcome Texas...

kadesma


----------



## ironchef (Jun 21, 2005)

Fingerlings I love to use but in terms of most often, then it would be New Red Potatoes.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 21, 2005)

The UK's finest 'new' potato is, without a doubt, the Jersey Royal, which is grown on the Channel Islands (British islands, but nearer to France than the UK!) I love them - you don't even have to remove the skin, it just flakes away, it is so fine.

The only thing is that the season is quite short - so we're gluttons during the availability of the Jersey Royals!

When I can't get them I quite like Charlotte and some of the French salad potatoes like la ratte.

Here's the Jersey Royal website, it has a number of recipes which may interest some of the members here.
http://www.jerseyroyals.co.uk/


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for you input Ishbel..I enjoy your posts and find your recipes fascinating and ones I'd use without question.
kadesma


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 24, 2005)

Why thank you!


----------



## Alix (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm with ironchef on the new red potatoes for potato salad. There is really no comparison IMHO. 

Ishbel, I have never tried the jersey royal. I have never seen it around here. I will keep my eyes open and see what I can dig up. (Pun intentional, but not very funny. Sorry folks, long day so far!)


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not sure if they export to Canada, Alix.  BUT, if they do.....   no matter how expensive (and they ARE expensive, even here) - you have to try them!


----------



## Alix (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll keep my eyes open. I suspect though that the only time I will get to try them is if I come to visit you at your "B&B".


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 24, 2005)

The door's always open (and the rate is really 'reasonable' too!)


----------



## Constance (Jun 24, 2005)

I always like red potatoes for boiling. I havn't tried the new ones in potato salad, but I'm sure they are wonderful.
I haven't seen fingerlings here, but love Yukon golds and use them for potato soup and baking. Once I found some red potatoes at Krogers that were golden on the inside. I don't remember the name, but they were outstanding. I keep my potatoes in a basket in a bottom shelf that is floor level, and my dog kept getting them out and munching on them...they were that sweet. 
We use russets for our "standard" potato, as well as a lot of new reds for sauteeing and grilling.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I always like red potatoes for boiling. I havn't tried the new ones in potato salad, but I'm sure they are wonderful.
> I haven't seen fingerlings here, but love Yukon golds and use them for potato soup and baking. Once I found some red potatoes at Krogers that were golden on the inside. I don't remember the name, but they were outstanding. I keep my potatoes in a basket in a bottom shelf that is floor level, and my dog kept getting them out and munching on them...they were that sweet.
> We use russets for our "standard" potato, as well as a lot of new reds for sauteeing and grilling.


Constance,
 the ones I used were called Russian Banana Fingerlings..When you cut them they are similar in color to the youkon golds. I find them just a little sweeter in taste..We enjoyed the potato salad it was gone before I could get seconds  
kadesma


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2005)

Yukon Gold is a great potatoe for spud salad as well.  It's a bit more creamy, but still holds up well to the salad making process, if they are not overcooked and you're not to rough.  The flavor is sweeter than that of the russet, which helps ballance the flavors better too.  They also make great roasted potatoes when sprinkled with melted butter and seasonings.

Here's a thought.  Instead of boiling your potatoes for your next spud salad, cut them into chunks, toss in melted butter, or your favorite oil, season, then roast.  Use them in your potatoe salad and see how that turns out.

Being diabetic, I don't much use potatoes anymore.  But I used to use them a lot, and have a good bit of experience with the little critters.  And I'd just gotten so many recipes down to a science when I had to quit using them  

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Yukon Gold is a great potatoe for spud salad as well. It's a bit more creamy, but still holds up well to the salad making process, if they are not overcooked and you're not to rough. The flavor is sweeter than that of the russet, which helps ballance the flavors better too. They also make great roasted potatoes when sprinkled with melted butter and seasonings.
> 
> Here's a thought. Instead of boiling your potatoes for your next spud salad, cut them into chunks, toss in melted butter, or your favorite oil, season, then roast. Use them in your potatoe salad and see how that turns out.
> 
> ...


goodweed,
I'm diabetic too. I still eat my potatoes, I just make sure I don't add any extra carbs along with the potatoes..I omit bread then and add extra veggies  and salad 
kadesma


----------



## ironchef (Jun 26, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Here's a thought. Instead of boiling your potatoes for your next spud salad, cut them into chunks, toss in melted butter, or your favorite oil, season, then roast. Use them in your potatoe salad and see how that turns out.


 
Yup, that's how we make a fingerling potato salad that goes with certain Mediterranean flavored dishes. 

*Roasted Fingerling Potato Salad with Garlic-Citrus-Herb Dressing*

*Yield: Approx. 2 cups of dressing, 12-14 servings of Salad*

*Ingredients:*

*For the potatoes:*
4-5 lbs. of Assorted Fingerling Potatoes
4-5 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
2 Tbsp. Fresh Rosemary, finely chopped
2 Tbsp. Fresh Thyme, roughly chopped
Kosher Salt to taste
Fresh Cracked Pepper to taste

*For the dressing:*
1 c. Mayonnaise
1/2 c. Sour Cream or Plain Yogurt
Juice from 2 Lemons
Juice from 1 Lime
4 Tbsp. Chopped Fresh Dill
1 Tbsp. Chopped Fresh Italian Parsley
5-6 Fresh Garlic Cloves
1/2 tsp. Cayenne Pepper
1 tsp. Anchovy Paste
Kosher Salt to Taste
Fresh Cracked Pepper to Taste

*Method*:

In a food processor or blender, combine all of the dressing ingredients except for salt and pepper. Blend until all of the ingredients are well incorporated. Let the sit in the refrigerator for at least 2 hours to let the flavors develop. 

Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees. Cut all of the potatoes in halves, and place them in a large mixing bowl. Add the oil, herbs, salt, and pepper, and lightly toss the potatoes until they are all well coated with the mixture. Lay them face up on baking sheets, and roast until the tops turn a light golden brown and the potatoes are tender, but not overly soft, about 20-30 minutes. Let cool about 15-20 minutes, or until the potatoes are warm, but not overly hot. Toss with the dressing and serve warm, or let chill in the refrigerator in the dressing and serve cold.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2005)

That last recipe looks sooo good.  But I'm sure that there are no Russian Fingerling potatoes within 500 miles of here.  Know of any really good, but common substitutes?  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ironchef (Jun 26, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> That last recipe looks sooo good. But I'm sure that there are no Russian Fingerling potatoes within 500 miles of here. Know of any really good, but common substitutes?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
You could use a combination of new and yukon gold, and/or white salad potatoes. I would quarter them so that they would roast faster, and so that they would be in smaller pieces which would enable them to get more coverage with the dressing.


----------

